# Okay who is going ?



## tom_in_orl

I will try to be there. 

IBGG,

Modify you post to include the event details, dates, and contact info for the place we are staying.

Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Is that better?


----------



## Guest

Fishing tourney :-?


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

yupper!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Looks great! 

I know Natures Resort. I highly recommend getting a cabin. They are worth it!.


----------



## mygheenoe1

rob i will go but please leave that dvd at home


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Is this in addition to Yankeetown or in lieu of? I thought Joe (the other Joe) was organizing a Yankeetown mini-rally for the same day?

Joe


----------



## FlatsSteeler

No Joe same rally, it appears that the majority of folks want to go to Nature Resort so that is ok by me..........I think we can look at Yankeetown another time for a day trip................
Joe


----------



## Guest

Does Natures Resort have accomodations for people who want to come for just the day or do we need to launch elsewhere?  Sorry for the  question, but haven't been to NR in years.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Natures Resort does have a boat ramp. I if I remember correctly its steep and narrow. Also think I remember the water leading to the main channel is shallow near Natures Resort too. Nothing that would prevent a microskiff from getting around though. Call them for details. There is a great public boat ramp on the other side of the river about 3 miles towards the gulf that I normally use. It makes for a nice trip cause you pass Monkey Island and see some more sites as you head up to the head waters. I will post a map tonight when I get home.


----------



## Guest

I'll sleep in my gheenoe with mosquito net in the boat slip then 2 and half hours ride out in the gulf.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

And think all the trip we have made to the east coast! And we slept in the gheenoes with no netting!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Hell, I slept in a lounge chair on the sand at the rally.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Hell, I slept in a lounge chair on the sand at the rally.


and what a nice chair it was!! ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Make sure everyone calls the camp grounds to reserve there sites! They maybe going quick!


----------



## LoneRanger

I do believe Panda and I are going to try and make it.




I am not interested in payin 5 bucks to fish a tourney though. We'll be there to hang, fish and have a good time. top bidder can purchase my caught fish though! ;D


L.R.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thanks Sophie for the chair. I slept great!!  

I am looking for a small tent I can set up on the deck of my Classic. The first Gheenoe houseboat!!


----------



## mygheenoe1

hey joe are going


----------



## just_bill

Is it a release tournament are photos ok as most Gheenoes don't have live wells. It should be a Red fish tournament if you are going for biggest fish.


----------



## Guest

Is this a Gheenoe rally ??


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Is this a Gheenoe rally ??



Lots of get togethers will look like Gheenoe Rally's cause there are tens of thousands of the little boats out there. Its just cause they have been out there for a long time and they are pretty popular. Anyways, this is not a Gheenoe event by any means. Just friends getting out and doing some fishing. Its not official in any way. Just someone posts an idea and a bunch of us show up. We are not picky about what boat you bring. Most of the conversation will be about microskiffs but if you bring a kayak or a big boat you are welcome to hang out too.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I'lll bring a submarine, so everyone can bring a lawn chair to sit on top of the submarine and drink beer out of this sub-tank!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Anyone looking for a room-mate? PM me. 

Joe


----------



## just_bill

Sorry Not a Gheenoe rally, MicroSkiffs. My bad!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I just reserved the last cabin for Friday and Saturday night. We have 3 of us in there now. We can sleep 6 if needed.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Were in cabin number 2 this is going to be fun! :-X


----------



## Big_Fish

> I just reserved the last cabin for Friday and Saturday night. We have 3 of us in there now. We can sleep 6 if needed.


 I'll be in touch


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

looking forward to meeting  big fish and drinking some beer with him


----------



## Big_Fish

> looking forward to meeting  big fish and  drinking some beer with him


What makes you think I drink beer All I do is fish ;D


----------



## Guest

I think this new mod likes Beer just a little .


----------



## Big_Fish

Ok I'm there what time I will make fri a 1/2 day


----------



## tom_in_orl

huh? I probably won't be there til around 5 PM on Friday.


----------



## LoneRanger

can I throw up a tent outside that thing?


L.R. :question


----------



## tom_in_orl

When I was there last year I checked into the cabins and tent camping. The cabins are right on the water. Tents have to go all the way in the back of the site.


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Is this a Gheenoe rally ??


i dont think any gladesmens have livewellsLOL

I guess i will beg and pled to make it over i doubt i will be there though


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Well folks the count down begins! Lets make the first Microskiff mini rally a great one.


----------



## tom_in_orl

The cabin I rented is now full. I plan on arriving around 5 PM. If anyone wants to arrive earlier let me know and I will find out how you can check in for the group. 1st night is paid for so it shouldn't be an issue. 

Is everyone doing their own thing for food or do we want to have some sort of cook out? Anyone bringing a grill?


----------



## mygheenoe1

rob are you bringing that grill


----------



## Guest

Looks like FatAlbert and myself will be drivein over late Fri. night or early Sat. morning.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Cool! Looks like there will be a heck of a turn out.


----------



## Guest

I dont know if we are going o bring the boat or now...So anyone got 2 open seats?


----------



## tom_in_orl

One open seat right here.


----------



## skydiver77

My boat should be out of the shop this week. If I get it back, my dad and I will be there. What are the times for fishing, weigh-in, etc? I live locally (about 30 minutes away) are there any activities get together on Friday night?


----------



## LoneRanger

I can fish 3 on the MFII~



we have one open seat.

L.R.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

yea i can bring the big grill but you have to pick it up cause i only have THE FISHGASM II ;D


----------



## Guest

What time is everyone puttin in? So Wes and I know when to be there.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am up for what ever. No intentions of fishing the funament too hard. If I catch sumthin nice then great. No lights on the boat so not to early. Probably head to the local bait shop and find out whats up.


----------



## Guest

Is the place have a cabin available? Maybe? I haven't been in homoassa river in over a year. I would like to go there friday afternoon. I'll pitch money in for the room.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

I have all intentions of being there but my streak continues .....My mother fell 4 days ago and broke her leg(88 yrs old) I have been spending the last few days between Tampa and Deltona where she is in the hospital........Today they move her to a rehab home so I am not sure just what I am doing........ :-/, if I can make it to the rally it will be early sat......


----------



## tom_in_orl

Whitesnook,

The cabin I rented is full. Sorry :-[ Does anyone else have room? If you need to camp I can lend you a tent. I can also call Natures Resort and text you with any availability. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Guest

Now I can't really go this weekend because I went to wekiva river today for few hours fishing and on the way back to the marina. I was going wide open on the water with my gheenoe and bam! I hit a log with my motor. I looked down and see if I did any damage to the motor. I broke my shaft motor whatever it called. Now the motor is going to the shop. Bummer! No boats for me.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Oh Crap! Start a new thread. Need to see pics of that. How did you get back.......


----------



## Guest

Tom,

Check your email for the pics and I will pose it on general forum.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Anyone doing the funtourny come to cabin #2 by the bar. We can get signed up and money collected then. Ill be there friday night. Make sure you bring your cameras and rulers  let take lots of pics so we can post them on the site!

CYA There


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I have some bad news. This morning I jumped in my truck and the hydraulic clutch slave cylinder pooped out. Bad news is it is a radial hydraulic cylinder inside the bellhousing. The tranny has to be removed to repair. I am trying to get it fixed by Friday, but I might not be able to and if so, I am left with the Suburban and a family to bring along since I can't leave a wife and two small kids at home without a car. Worst case I will not make it. Sorry. I will keep you posted.


----------



## tom_in_orl

My open seat has been filled.


----------



## mygheenoe1

joe.w bring the family i can let you borrow a large tent and  a.c if you want .they have cable hook-up. i have a small flat screen t.v ,air mattres so you cant say no


----------



## Guest

Does anyone still have A open seat? Wes is going to fish with RCMAY,So I need A ride.


----------



## Guest

Anyone bring kids?  My only shot is if I bring my daughter.  She want's to go out on the boat this weekend.


----------



## Big_Fish

I will have an open seat!


----------



## Guest

Hell, I'm going over there, but does anyone have a open seat for me? I'll pitch some gas and bait? While my motor is in the shop. I need to get out to fish this weekend and I'm tired being inside all week in the office.

Tom,

I can take a tent to sleeep in the camp ground.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Anyone bring kids? My only shot is if I bring my daughter. She want's to go out on the boat this weekend.


I wanted to bring my family but the wife has to work. Lets set up a kid friendly trip soon.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Hell, I'm going over there, but does anyone have a open seat for me? I'll pitch some gas and bait? While my motor is in the shop. I need to get out to fish this weekend and I'm tired being inside all week in the office.
> 
> Tom,
> 
> I can take a tent to sleeep in the camp ground.


No open seat but we may have room in the cabin. I am still waiting to hear from Joe to know if he is coming. I will bring a tent and air matress just in case.


----------



## skydiver77

I can bring my yak if someone wants to borrow it. It's a Hertiage something or other?


----------



## LoneRanger

looks like good weather for the weekend!


L.R.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bring my 18ft center console with t-top. Does anyone have a kayak so I can borrow and throw it on top of the t-top. It will be scrap it down and planning to use it at St. Martin keys about 15 to 20 miles from rv park. Let me know if anyone can lend me a kayak and I will take really good care of it! If anyone has 2 kayak and want to go st. Martin keys for flats fishing, I will be happy to take u there!.


----------



## orlgheenoer

:toofar:


----------



## Guest

May be too far but not. My keylargo takes me there.....lol

St. Martin keys is loaded with bullred, tarpon, snook, trout and grouper! Will fish with blue crabs and pinhead! I mean pinfish.

I haven't been there for awhile.


Tanner,

It's too far for your gheenoe....lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I'm going to bring my 18ft center console with t-top. Does anyone have a kayak so I can borrow and throw it on top of the t-top. It will be scrap it down and planning to use it at St. Martin keys about 15 to 20 miles from rv park. Let me know if anyone can lend me a kayak and I will take really good care of it! If anyone has 2 kayak and want to go st. Martin keys for flats fishing, I will be happy to take u there!.



Whitesnook,

You may have difficulty keeping your boat in the water at Nature's Resort. If I remember correctly its a very shallow area. Just a heads up. I am sure you can put in at the public boat ramp which is on the other side of the river about 3 miles down. I can show you where.

I have kayaks and canoes in the back yard that you are welcome to use. Just give me a heads up and you can come over and pick something up.


----------



## Guest

Tom in orl,

My keylargo draft 10 to 12 inches of water so I dunno if I can park at the boat slip? How big is your canoe? Or kayak? Are u be available at home today, so I can swing by? Let me know when.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Whitesnook,

I have 2 15' sit-in-side kayaks, a 16' Mowhawk lightweight canoe, and a 14' Indian River /w a flat rear transom. I called Nature's Resort and they said you can launch your boat there. There is a chance it might be an issue with the tide. Boat launch fee is $6.50 

I will be around this evening. You can come by anytime after 5 PM. If you want to come by earlier just let me know and I can try and set something up.


----------



## Guest

I will come by your house after 5pm.


----------



## skydiver77

Tides for Halls River (where the camp ground is located) for Friday-Sunday. Look forward to meeting some new anglers.

Tides for Halls River bridge, Homosassa River starting with January 19, 2007. 
Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

F 19 Low 1:08 AM 0.2 7:24 AM Rise 7:59 AM 0
19 High 5:30 AM 0.6 5:58 PM Set 6:41 PM
19 Low 2:02 PM -0.1
19 High 7:32 PM 0.5

Sa 20 Low 1:52 AM 0.1 7:24 AM Rise 8:41 AM 0
20 High 6:17 AM 0.6 5:59 PM Set 7:49 PM
20 Low 2:39 PM -0.1
20 High 8:00 PM 0.5

Su 21 Low 2:36 AM 0.1 7:23 AM Rise 9:18 AM 3
21 High 7:05 AM 0.6 6:00 PM Set 8:56 PM
21 Low 3:15 PM -0.1
21 High 8:27 PM 0.5


----------



## Weedon_Addict

Were in. ;D My son Tim and I .will be there. We have a 17 action craft flats boat were bringing so Clark or anyone else who may need a seat will have room for two more. See ya there. Craig


----------



## Guest

Kewl! A another big boat...lol. I'm really can't wait go there tmr afternoon with my 18ft keylargo with borrowed kayak to head out offshore! While my 06' gheenoe classic still in the shop! Sucks but can't wait to meet u guys there and go fishin! Gotta be a blast!


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I just got home from work. I have to abort. Kids still sick, wife acting crazy, and truck clutch will not be repaired until Monday. :-[ :'(


----------



## Weedon_Addict

Hey Joe sorry to here about your kid. Hope he feels better. We will miss ya. My gut still hurts from laughing at the last rally. Remember Daves recording?


----------



## tom_in_orl

we are here. where are you?

seriously, there is about 14 of us? anyonelse coming this morning? eatme?


----------



## Guest

> I  ... I have to abort.  Kids still sick,..


Sorry to hear.  Thats one of the few things that suck with being a parent.  I'm sure you wish you could take it for them.   



> wife acting crazy... :-[ :'(


How do you tell? I thought that was normal ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

So I am sitting next to the fire at the cabin for the 2nd night. GerGheenoe caught 2 reds just under the slot. Panda had a 23 inch red, LoneRanger had a 30" on and lost it but they were surrounded by redfish. One snook was caught by Tim (WeedonAddict's son)

Somewhere around 15 people showed up. The west coast guys are MIA right now. Must be at the nearest bar. lol

Too many manatees to count. Saw fox too. Going out again in the morning for a quick trip before heading back to Orl.

Pics tomorrow night.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I got my truck and new clutch back at 4:30PM. I shopped for new rods and reels while you guys fished today. Sorry I missed it. Wife and kids are feeling better--maybe next time.

Joe


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Man what a time. I didnt even have a BEER! :-X


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

hi i am ashlie robs daughter i want to come to the next rally please     ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Hey capt ron you were a no show! :'(


----------



## Big_Fish

> Man what a time. I didnt even have a BEER! :-X


No he did not have A BEER he had hundreds!!!!!


----------

